# Earth’s history revealed



## Rosemary (Nov 30, 2008)

*Tony Henderson, The Journal *

    How the Northumberland coast was formed is told in the geology of the area.
  The coast of today has seen both tropical conditions and ice sheet conditions.
  Most of the rocks which make up the coast were laid down between 360 to 290 million years ago.
  Around the 360 million year mark, what is now Northumberland lay almost astride the equator and much of what was to be northern England was covered by a warm, shallow sea.
  The remains of sponges, coral, algae and shells formed thick layers of limey mud which became limestone.
Earth’s history revealed - JournalLive

_For those of us who do not know much about Northumberland, it is a very interesting article.  It’s hard to believe that there were once tropical conditions there!_


----------

